# Lunch plan for the week



## Butterz (May 3, 2006)

I am trying to make myself a good lunch plan for the week. I have 5 days down, and need something to fill in the last two. I don't really want anymore chicken or salad, since I have most of my meals based around them the first 5 days, but I need two more. Any ideas?

Right now my first 5 days are basically salad with veggies or a chicken sandwich or wrap.  I need something beside chicken and salad.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 3, 2006)

Cottage cheese & drained canned Mandarin oranges?

Spiced up tuna/rice salad?


----------



## Butterz (May 4, 2006)

thanks breezy.

does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Diane1415 (May 5, 2006)

I like soups for lunch. The ones I make seem to turn out like more of a stew.
The easiest one I make is...

1 can of Garbonzo beans
1/2 Cup milk (I use almond milk)
1/4 teaspoon curry powder
blended to a fine slurry, if too thick add more milk
place in a saucepan 
Add a can of corn
Heat to a simmer

That is one of my favourite soups.


----------



## Banana Brain (May 6, 2006)

This looks healthy and yummy. Plus it has 10 grams of protein per 180 calorie serving, so it should be pretty filling. I'd pair it with five or six dates (which are really high-fiber, another thing that makes food more filling) for another about 100 calories for a light lunch.

http://www.calorieking.com/recipes/Appetizers-and-Snacks/Appetizers-and-Snacks/Barbecued-Mushrooms-with-Avocado_Y2lkPTkmc2lkPTExJnJpZD00OTY.html


----------



## vyapti (May 6, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Spiced up tuna/rice salad?


 
Tuna and curry powder are a natural match.  How about cold tuna/pasta salad?


----------



## kyles (May 8, 2006)

Roasted eggplant, zucchini, tomato and onion - great cold - can be served on rye crackers, mixed with pasta, or put in a sandwich or wrap.

Buy little containers and in each one put chopped veggies like carrot, cucumber, celery and serve with a dip - like cottage cheese or low fat sour cream mixed with spices.

Rice salad, if you can find it the french Camargue red rice is gorgeous, mixed with diced peppers, red onion and shrimp or diced meat (dare I say chicken?? LOL)

Smoked salmon bagels aren't too bad, you can get away with a smoked salmon and low fat cream cheese bagel for around 400 calories.


----------

